# I met Dirk Nowitzki!!



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Believe it or not, Dirk Nowitzki is staying at my best friends house. His dad is good friends with Holger (Dirks coach) and theyre there.

I had breakfast with Dirk, had a muckaround game with him + a few others..was on his team and I hit 5 threes in a row. Got a slapdown from him and a "your balling today" comment. He's huuuge, heaps down to earth..I got an enthusiastic "hey buddy" when i first met him.

We were watching Uta-San and he thinks Detroit will win it all. I said Dallas should be there and he was like yeh man, we coulda beat both those teams - but Damn Golden State. 

A segment came on with Tony Parker and how he is only organizing the food and music..and Dirk turned to me and Holger .. I hope he's not rapping, he's terrible.

It was awesome, got a photo on my phone and will try to get a signature of something soon.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wish I had been there...












...it wouldnt have been to get an autograph or play ball though...:curse: I swear if I ever see him, I dont care if its in a library or police station, Im gonna point at him and yell at the top of my lungs, "You ****ing suck!" Then Ill calmy just walk away. I actually practise this in the mirror...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:eek8:

Maybe the Mavs could use you, somebody who can hit shots :biggrin:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Sounds like an awesome experience. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nowitti! Sweet!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That's really, really awesome.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good **** man, sounds nice.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

He coulda beat both those teams? man what a cocky arrogant.........
man................
Though it would be awesome to meet your favorite player still though, he said they coulda beat spurs or utah? man.............


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

To be fair, we did beat Spurs last year and Utah hasn't had our number from 2 years ago


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Duncan was playing on one foot and still it took a last effort and one to win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Duncan was playing on one foot and still it took a last effort and one to win.


Duncan didn't have the plantar fasciitis in the playoffs anymore.


----------

